# Dead Onkyo TX-NR1007



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

So I replaced it with a new, but old model Harmon Kardon. I hate to sat this b/c objectively I don't believe it, but my subjective impression is that the HK beats it out in sonic performance. It sound cleaner and more nuanced on everything I've thrown at it. It has a lot less features however, but nothing I ever used is missing and it has Dolby volume that I love. The calibration is a lot faster to set up and believe it or not I think it sounds better than the Audyssey. I hate saying these things, but I can deny this impression. I felt the same way when I first went to audition them in the shop. 

I placed everything for aesthetic reasons in my HT now just as I did when I had the old receiver(which only lasted since December and I totally babied it). Nothing at all has changed except the receiver.

Here's the before EZ-EQ 6 position average graph:








And the after:









Neither look stellar and I wouldn't place too much emphasis on the above 4-500 Hz stuff b/c slight mic position changes will have great effect there. Below there the changes will be less great. In any case, there is an obvious benefit to it.

The Graph Dr. Olive did of preferred room correction software looks like this:








The most preferred being at the top and in the red.
I just can't figure why this sounds so much better to me. Maybe just the new toy, but I even thought that in the shop and just thought it was b/c the HK looked better, or the dolby volume, or that it was supposedly set up by a factory rep...

It still have all my favorite surround modes.:T

Any thoughts gents?

Am I just crazy?

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

So I did some placement fiddling and tried again:









Seems EZ-EQ won't try to boost any deep nulls--a good thing. I should go back to my old placement that gave really good results, but it was ugly.









average:








I boosted the bass to taste after that.

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Nevermind. It won't let me post my old graphs.

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I forgot to turn off the subwoofer's crossover before doing those last graphs. So I tried again, X-over completely set by the receiver and I added some foam chunks to absorb the floor bounce.

This is nirvana IMO:
























The 60Hz is likely the refrigerator that decided to turn on while I was doing measurements. Maybe not, but I didn't feel like redoing them. 

Dan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, for more comparable data to Dr. Olive's here are some smoothed graphs:








New Calibration w/o foam:









Without acoustic floor bounce reduction.... best it gets. Really, the sound is not much different at all. I used the built in manual EQ to squash the 30Hz peak and get a little extra of the 20Hz. I don't want to leave giany hunks of foam in the middle of my floor, so that how I'm leaving it.

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad you are pleased with your H/K. Logic7 is one of my favorite Processing Modes out there and H/K is the only AVR that offers it. 

I am really sorry about your TX-NR1007 as this is one of my favorite Onkyo AVR's in years.  What happened to it?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

It just kept cutting out(on all sources) and it wouldn't let me use the analog multichannel I/O. Okyo said there was nothing wrong with it twice, yet no one could make it work right.

Piece of junk as far as I'm concerned and Onkyo should be ashamed.

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> It just kept cutting out(on all sources) and it wouldn't let me use the analog multichannel I/O. Okyo said there was nothing wrong with it twice, yet no one could make it work right.
> 
> Piece of junk as far as I'm concerned and Onkyo should be ashamed.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
I am really sorry to read that. It is quite rare for Repair Shops not to be able to find the issue when taking it there twice. And I have never heard of the MCH Input not working.

It is a quite powerful AVR so I would be shocked if the cutting out was caused by Protection. All the same, I am really sorry you had that experience and am glad you are happy with what you have now.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, it wasn't the protection and I think Onkyo is just flat being dishonest. I'm not new to HT/electronics, and that's what they tried to tell me was the problem. The store workers couldn't make it work right either.  There are dozens of complaints about these same problems around the web and the same response from Onkyo. Oh well, I'm much happier with the HK even though it doesn't have the bells and whistles. At least it works. I think I like it's sound better anyway.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I love Logic7 and I am so glad the H/K is working to your liking. I personally have at least 5 friends who purchased the TX-NR1007 none of whom have had a single issue. I realize it means nothing when yours is not working. In addition, my TX-NR3007 had an HDMI Board failure that was so strange that I ended up being put in a TX-NR3008 instead so I have experienced an Onkyo going bad.

What is strange is that I sold both a TX-SR805 and TX-SR875 to close friends and both are around 5 years old and both are still functioning perfectly. I actually used the TX-SR875 until August 2010 and never had a single issue even when having in such a tight space that I had to remove the Feet of the AVR to make it fit.
All I can say is that all AVR's have failures and issues. The HDMI Era has really made things worse in respect to reliability. Between the cost of Licencing all of the different Codecs (DD, DTS, Audyssey, et al) and the price of the HDMI Boards themselves, most AVR's have had to skimp on the Amplifier Stage to offset these costs. This is what made the Onkyo so special is that it did have a stout Amplifier Stage and all of the latest Features. 

As a further cost saving measure, Onkyo moved the manufacture of all Onkyo/Integra Components from Japan to Malaysia. While the Entry Level AVR's were always made in places like China or Malaysia, the upper tier AVR's were made in Japan. Unfortunately, I think this has had a detrimental effect on QC as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Onkyo is not alone in these problems. I know there are 2 companies that I am personally done buying their products: Onkyo and Samsung. Every time I have, I've regretted it. It's like a Ford or Chevy thing--more about your personal luck than reality of QC.

Dan


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never been a fan of Samsung and have actually never owned a Samsung AV Component. In the Dark Ages of Sprint (been with them since 1999) Samsung offered the best Sprint Handsets. Thankfully that has changed. I lump Samsung in with Kia and Hyundai. I will say that the Genesis Sedan with the Tau V8 is quite impressive though.

I am sorry that Onkyo has made your will not buy list as I really think the x09 is going to offer far better QC.
However, there are tons of choices out there so there is that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish I was one of your 5 friends! That receiver has the beef! Many of those old models did. Now...not so much.

Dan


----------

